# Mobipast controle parental?



## Spatrick (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour a tous,

Je cherche a installer une application qui s'appelle Mobipast (http://fr.mobipast.com/), mais avant cela j'aimerais avoir des avis sur ce logiciel de controle parental:

Est-ce que ca marche bien sur Iphone (5)? (ca a l'air fiable, mais on sait jamais) Est-necessaire de Jailbreack?...

Enfin, des avis et des retours sur experience sur ce type de logiciel.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mai 2015)

Même si ça fonctionne (et je comprends pas trop comment), c'est pas un logiciel de contrôle parental, c'est un logiciel d'espionnage pure et simple, à l'issue du gamin.
Un truc gerbant et anti-éducatif par excellence.

Je peux pas croire que des trucs pareils puissent être mis légalement à dispo du grand public en France. J'espère que c'est juste une arnaque.


----------



## daffyb (19 Mai 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Même si ça fonctionne (et je comprends pas trop comment), c'est pas un logiciel de contrôle parental, c'est un logiciel d'espionnage pure et simple, à l'issue du gamin.
> Un truc gerbant et anti-éducatif par excellence.
> 
> Je peux pas croire que des trucs pareils puissent être mis légalement à dispo du grand public en France. J'espère que c'est juste une arnaque.


pareil...
oui, il faut JailBreaker


----------

